# Allen MotoStandard 1030 Rebuild



## Sean Nicholson (Nov 25, 2018)

My 1030 is finally getting off to a start following things which meant it had to be put on the back burner for a good portion of 2019. For those who don’t know, this was gifted to me by my grandfather.

When this arrived to my work area, it was running well and still does, but developed a charging issue, resulting in the dash light coming on indicating that the dynastarter was not charging the battery correctly. A quick check of the terminals and belt provided my answer, being corroded terminals and a belt that was slipping, causing an ineffective charge. This were addressed to and the charging issue fixed. Lights were also seen to and now all lights and indicators are working with no issues. I even found the time to refit the horn that was once previously there. 

The next step for me was to bring it back to a better look, I started with a bit of a clean to get most of the grease off, however this will need to be done with a pressure washer to get the rest off. Dents from the bonnet were removed and lights taken off to sand and re-paint. I decided to take the wings off first, due to being able to get to the grease better and being able to re-paint the wings which can be seen in the pictures. I have also repainted the rear PTO cover, front PTO pulley and petrol cap. 

A lot of things still to do but getting started is a great feeling, can’t wait to see what it looks like when it is completely done!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That is quite the tractor! Looks as if you have it well in hand and are doing a great job of bringing it back.
When you are done, we would sure like to see a few photos of it, before and after sort of thing, and a bit of tractor and build history over at the tractor registry. We can't wait til you have it done either!! No pressure!! LOL


----------

